# Rest well Little Dandy



## KieraKittie (May 30, 2013)

Dandy died just moments ago, a bad storm ripped through, one of the power breakers outside on the power pole exploded. Scared the jeebis out of me and I'm pretty sure gave Dandy a heart attack. She was fine, hopping like normal, I was petting her and Ozzy and she was acting perfectly normal, Big storm, Kaboom, and next thing I know, there she lay. Dandelion was only a little over a year old. My first rabbit, very cute and an amusing personality. 







I am curious, she was bonded with Ozzy, my male rabbit who is fixed. Will he be okay without her now? I am always in the rabbit room with him, my computer is in here, so he is not alone. Also my oldest dog sleeps in here always. But, don't tell me he will get depressed without her.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (May 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Its never easy. 

Binky free sweet girl.

And yes, Ozzy might get depressed without her. Some bunnies do get depressed when they lose a bond mate and some don't. It probably depends on how long they were bonded and how close he was to her. But if he does get depressed you can get him another mate.


----------



## KeltonB (May 30, 2013)

Oh goodness, so sorry! Wow, makes you realize just how precious each moment is when something happens so suddenly like this. Rest in peace Dandy. :rainbow:


----------



## Tauntz (May 30, 2013)

I'm so so sorry! It is hard to believe that they can go so quickly & for such a silly scare. I can't imagine what you & Ozzy are going through. Makes me realize even more how fragile our wonderful bunny family members can be. I will be praying for you & Ozzy. Hope he will not grieve too much or become too depressed with Dandy's loss. My most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## HEM (May 31, 2013)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss
Binky free lil lady


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry!  Binky free little one. Like Elise said some bunnies do get very sad some are okay. I've read that it's good to let your bunny see the body so they know their buddy is gone.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 31, 2013)

Were so sorry for your loss. All of ours have been okay going back to being a single bun, but we have read of others having a hard time and were better once another bond-mate was found. Varies from one bunny to another.


----------



## Tasha93x (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry  ! Binky free Dandy


----------



## Azerane (Jun 15, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

